# Cities who lost their tallest building



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

It is a very sad thing when a city has lost their tallest building, and it's best that it never happens again. Nevertheless, this phenomenon has occured multiple times through history. I was inspired to make this post because of the Genesee Towers in Flint, Michigan, which was once the tallest building in Flint before it was demolished in 2013.










A quite obvious example is New York City, who lost their tallest buildings in 2001, and probably the only city to lose theirs without a proper demolishment.

51 Whitevale street and its twin, 109 Bluevale street was once the tallest building (with floors) not only in Glasgow itself, but throughout all of Scotland. It was demolished in 2015. Dundee underwent something similar as well.









Can you think of any other examples where a city lost (one of) their tallest buildings?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Martin Tower* in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania was demolished last year (101 meters/332 feet).
P4191049 by Robot Brainz, on Flickr


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

It’s very sadly for New York City by 11 September 2001 then we don’t need talk about them, It’s out of respect.

It’s Christchurch, New Zealand have many demolition skyscrapers was damages by earthquake struck September 2010 until January 2012 one of them was tallest building rooftop 85 metre high 25 floors office open 1986 then 10 years later converted to a hotel name is Hotel Grand Chancellor then February 2011 was heavily damage by 6.2 mag quake struck in daylight then hotel complete leaning just almost 3 metre eastward very close collapse however they’re force people keep out of this build less than 4 months later aftershock by 6.0 mag quake add a metre more leanings same time they was ongoing demolition then finally reached ground late November 2011.

It’s there two only build have been done implosion in Christchurch was Radio Network House 14 storeys and Police Headquarter 16 storeys both not safe for everybody else then they decided doing implosion it was first ever kind New Zealand have been done implosion then both of them was few months tallest building in Christchurch.

CTV House 6 storeys 115 people were pass away from quake collapse not part of demolition.

It’s look up wikipedia Christchurch Earthquake 2011


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Friedrich-Engelhorn-Hochhaus (102m)*

Tallest building in Ludwigshafen und first 100m/328ft tall skyscraper in Germany. Demolished 2013-14
The building was originally a listed building. BASF is planning an 88m tall replacement at the same location.









by User:Randy43 - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## paulomedford (May 18, 2012)

The best and more completed thread of Feira de Santana, Brazil, by dodefsa:








Feira de Santana, pujante metrópole do interior nordestino


Registros dos fotógrafos, Ângelo Pinto, Vrf drone, Elton Carneiro, Dan Bezerra, Nathan Oliveira, Jóstenis Costa, Rock fotografia, Ícaro imagens, Júlio Melo, Moment movies, Melo Bastos, Guto Jads ,




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow, that kinda sucks. Any idea why they de-listed or demolished it? (At least it's not that architecturally unique, and the replacement would look much better). I wish Germany would preserve their high-rise buildings more.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, as with all demolished highrise buildings in Germany, asbestos is the problem.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this thread is depressing.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Looking at Christchurch, the impact of their earthquake could not be underestimated.

I'm working on a project where I document the growth of skylines all over the world. Out of all cities who declined in size (a small number, luckily), most of them were British cities who demolished their 60s tower blocks sitting on the fringe of the city. As they did not much to add to urbanism, and were not aesthetically appealing anyway, so I am not bothered to see them go.

Christchurch, however, is an exception, in contrast to the slowly rising skylines of Wellington and Auckland. The damage of the earthquake cause them to lose practically half their tallest buildings. (Christchurch) Truly depressing indeed.

Edit: I did some more calculations with my skyline point system - Christchurch dropped from 99.62 in 2010 to 47.07 in 2020, meaning their skyline is now half the size it once was, and about as large as it was in 1990.

At least they built a new tallest building just before the earthquake.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Looking at Christchurch, the impact of their earthquake could not be underestimated.
> 
> I'm working on a project where I document the growth of skylines all over the world. Out of all cities who declined in size (a small number, luckily), most of them were British cities who demolished their 60s tower blocks sitting on the fringe of the city. As they did not much to add to urbanism, and were not aesthetically appealing anyway, so I am not bothered to see them go.
> 
> ...


I was use be lived in Christchurch from 2005 until 2009 for deaf school then i did though city and beautiful old build around city was enough size city like that and few new build i did watched them before i left and three build just finished up done then suddenly hit city later three skyscrapers still stand today lucky one.

Also not part of here just saying, my old deaf school there one still upstair outside was once use be enter door into three storeys 1907 until 1981 Van Asch House later demolition not safe then 30 years later earthquake then wasn't there stand then probably most luck deaf school in New Zealand History and i was right mention "If quake hit in Christchurch near future we would be luck without Van Asch House" in 27 March 2005 later they put memories epilogue for me can seen upstairs on ground in 2013.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I found another depressing example:

*Mons*, Belgium
Mons demolished its tallest building, the Tour de l'École Provinciale de Nursing (A nursing tower), which was 72 meters tall and was built in 1969. It was demolished in 2002 due to abestos concerns. (Ugh).


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bayer-Hochhaus (122m) Leverkusen*

Completed in 1963 it was the tallest building in Germany for nine years. Demolished 2012/13
Bayer-Hochhaus – Wikipedia









by Dave24, commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

By the way, the Friedrich-Engelhorn replacement is not to be built after all. Unfortunately, BASF has now decided against the new building. 

source: BASF baut kein neues Bürogebäude, dafür aber ein medizinisches Zentrum - Ludwigshafen


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

It's a bit weird that a lot of these examples are German cities. (Also, another project affected by Covid. Dammit.) I wish demolishing sufficiently tall/important buildings were illegal, or if there were health issues, that these buildings could be retrofitted.


----------

